# "Ed's RR History Links" (with pictures)



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Some good old time NYC pictures in this link.

Plus the longest vertical lift bridge in the world.
Where is it you ask....New Jersey!

Check out the rails in NYC back in the "old" days.:thumbsup:


http://members.trainweb.com/bedt/indloco/misc.html


Hmmmmm scratch built cobblestone streets? :thumbsup:
Just imagine the labor it took to build all those streets and brick buildings!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

Excellent historical pics ... I especially like this one ... it really jumps to life ... look at the kid running on the right hand sidewalk! ...

http://members.trainweb.com/bedt/indloco/nycrr11av2.jpg

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

STEAM FANS?

http://einhornpress.com/photographs.aspx


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Fascinating !


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A few more from the wild west?

http://www.moneymaker.com/ghosts/rails.htm


click on pictures to enlarge them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

More?

Look at the light on this one, I would like that for my RR room.:thumbsup:














click on each photo to see all the others,

http://cprr.org/Museum/Exhibits.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Good site for you all out in the mid west.











tons of pictures check it out.


http://algomacentral.railfan.net/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a Milwaukee Road rig just like that!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Good Find Ed!!*

I lost my Ontario Western site a while back and thanks Ed I found it.....Good Work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MacDaddy55 said:


> I lost my Ontario Western site a while back and thanks Ed I found it.....Good Work!:thumbsup:


Glad to be helpful. 
As I search I come across a lot of interesting sites.
But I forget to post them.hwell:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I might as well add this one,

http://einhornpress.com/photographs.aspx


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

Fun link ... some real history in those old photos. Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The abandoned RR Station thread got me thinking.

Hidden deep under Grand Central Station.

FDR's armored train.

http://news.cnet.com/2300-11386_3-10004063-5.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-heroic-President-Roosevelt-polio-secret.html


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

big ed said:


> The abandoned RR Station thread got me thinking.
> 
> Hidden deep under Grand Central Station.
> 
> ...


Great links and pics Ed,thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Post #11 link is no longer available?

I should have posted the pictures.hwell:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

steam chaser said:


> Great links and pics Ed,thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


I posted them once before, somewhere here on the site.

I could have had a ton of good links that I come across, if I only remembered to put them here.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Central Railroad Of NJ

A great picture site of CNJ.

http://www.thebluecomet.com/cnj.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Pennsylvania Railroad Rubber Tired Switchers 
http://prr.railfan.net/RubberTiredSwitchers.html


This find was generated here on this thread by Carl.
Thanks Carl.:thumbsup:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=12489


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Now, that's a worthy model, wouldn't that be cool rolling down your tracks!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess you could call that the first yard switcher?

They say in the link that they were converted to gasoline engines.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll bet that was a heavy little sucker to be able to do switching duty. It looks like a perfect car for rush hour graffic, just run them out of the way!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

*The Grand Trunk Railway in New England.

http://www.sullboat.com/GT_misc1.htm#maps
*


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Neat links to some old historic maps in that post, Ed. Nice!!!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Neat links to some old historic maps in that post, Ed. Nice!!!
> 
> TJ


Thank you TJ.

*Don's Rail Photos
*







*


Don has some nice pictures click on them to make them larger.

http://donsdepot.donrossgroup.net/dr012.htm

Edit,

One of the last parts of the once great Dismal swamp in Central Jersey is a few miles from my house, I used to hike through it once and a while.


*


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

America's Railroad father.
John Stevens


http://jimquest.com/writ/trains/stevens.pdf



Edit,
This was added because of this discussion,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13746


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Now, that's a worthy model, wouldn't that be cool rolling down your tracks!


Awesome! Sure looks more like it was designed for urban use than yard use though.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks to me like the perfect vehicle one would use to break into and rob a bank!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

STREAMLINERS

(Thanks to seabilliau)


http://www.louisvilleartdeco.com/feature/Transportation/Trains/Trains-index.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> STREAMLINERS
> 
> (Thanks to seabilliau)
> 
> ...


Another Thanks to seabilliau,

http://streamlinermemories.info/

I would have edited this in to the above link, but since we are only allowed 24 hrs it was too late.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Some cool pictures in here. :thumbsup:

http://www.curbsideclassic.com/curb...ssic-diesel-streamliners-gms-greatest-hit-10/

Found this while looking for some info on another thread about the steam generator cars.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

That rubber tire switcher is great. Got my N Scale model put together and mounted on a flat bed railcar. Looks great.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, I've never seen anything like that rubber tyre switcher. amazing!

I've got an idea on how to make this a operational model... hmm. Need to fund some chassis that will work.

Another thing for the future plans box


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A nice history on very early streamlining concepts in that most recent link, Ed. Thanks!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I will throw this link in here.
I just posted it in another thread, but if I ever want to find it I won't.
I will find it in here. :smokin:

One of the first 'tramps' to write hobo life into history was Josiah Flynt. In the early 1890s, Flynt published articles describing tramp life abroad, at home, and on the rails. As an expert on tramp customs and habits, he later worked for the railroad companies as an informant. 

Hobohemia, 
http://xroads.virginia.edu/~ma01/White/hobo/ridingtherails.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Pictures of RR inspection vehicles.

http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2007/10/cool-road-rail-vehicles.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OLD TIME TRAINS.



http://www.trainweb.org/oldtimetrains/CPR_Trenton/History_psgr.htm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old Michigan Central.


http://www.opacity.us/site103_michig...al_station.htm


----------



## Templar (Sep 11, 2013)

That's awesome thanks. Now I need some photos closer to the ambassador bridge and to the tunnel to Canada. I want to build that whole water front. If you have anymore send them over. You are the Man Thanks. GO TIGERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This was found by SRV1, I wanted to get it in my RR history thread.
So I know where to look.
http://www.junipergallery.com/historical_railroad_photos

Thanks SVR1.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=22292


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Ed, great stuff here.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I can, and have, spent hours looking through page after page of Shorby photographs.

Good stuff, thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JackC said:


> I can, and have, spent hours looking through page after page of Shorby photographs.
> 
> Good stuff, thanks


Nice pictures, but I wish they would give a little more information on each picture.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I agree. If you go to Shorby's site the photo's do have a brief description. Maybe not as much info as we'd like but it's what we have....


----------

